# Moots Van broken into, Ti on the lam!!



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

just saw an APB on Facebook from Moots, their van got broken into in the SF area:

".attention ...Moots van broken into last night in SFO ....2 Vamoots CR tak...en....Sram Force equipped ...Moots stem and post Mavic Elite wheels...also 6 front Mavic Elites taken!.....Please spread the word....serial numbers...52cm. 0253......58cm......m9960

:cryin: :cryin:


----------

